# Yachtworld "sold" prices



## volfan615 (Jul 3, 2008)

Does anyone here have access to the the actual selling price of Yachtworld listings? I'm looking to put an offer on a 2006 J/100 and it would be interesting to know what the true value is. If anyone here can help I would appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I think only brokers and surveyors would have access to that info.. we do have a few of those on the board so maybe they'll chime in.


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Faster's right. 

Yachtworld's got a parallel database (soldboats.com) that is a subscription service. It takes the Yachtworld listing, and archives the original file while adding the actual price at which it was sold. Of course, there is no guarantee that the boat will be listed in soldboats.com since it requires the sales broker to update the file after the deal has been closed -- most seem to take the extra time to do so, but not always.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

If you are working with a broker, ask him to print out a list of recent sales for you.


----------



## volfan615 (Jul 3, 2008)

JimsCAL said:


> If you are working with a broker, ask him to print out a list of recent sales for you.


This brings up a question... this is my first "used" boat purchase. Is this like Real Estate where I should have a buyers broker that is representing me? Or is the listing broker serving both roles?


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Take a few minutes to read this thread...

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-...t-broker-ethics.html?highlight=buyer's+broker


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

It is a lot like real estate. If you contact a broker that has a boat listed on Yachtworld or someplace else, he represents the seller. However he makes nothing unless he closes the deal. And he should respond to a reasonable request for recent sales data.


----------

